# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  How to join floor joists?

## chromis

I removed a brick wall went all the way down to the foundations (just past the floor level)  and asked in another post about removing cracked boards. (Thanks for that advice) 
Now I need to replace the floor boards and I have gaps in the joists, where the bricks were. I think joists is the correct terminology? 
What is the best way I can repair the joist so I can relay the floorboards?  
The gap in the joist is approx a bricks width.  
I would prefer not to remove more boards to fix it (unless I really need to) which doesnt leave me much space to work in. (Two boards width)

----------


## manoftalent

it may not be the best way without ripping up more floor boards to find the crossmembers ....but measure up the distance of the two crossmembers plus 50mm for safety ...and cut a new joist to that length...then nail it in side on to the exsisting joist .....as long as both ends rest on the cross members it'll work ....getting it in place .....well thats not going to be easy .....

----------


## weisyboy

cut a peice about 200mm longer than the hole in the joist. 
put it in and hold it against the existing joist and screw it in place with batten screws (best thing since the electric drill).   nail the boards to that. if you want to keep the nails all in a streight line cut a peice the same size as the gap and put it in and screw it in the gap. now you have a streight joist.hoope this helps.

----------


## chromis

Thanks guys... 
I was hoping I wouldnt have to remove more boards but I guess I will need to... 
Wishful thinking...

----------


## jags

hi chromis  
don't panic about removing a couple of extra board it really want increase the work load to much ,i removed a wall like yourself and removed a 9m2 concrete slab to make my new kitchen (see post Re..removing concrete to match  )what are the boards ? And have you got replacements i found that for cheap recycled jarrah boards in Perth Vinsan salavage is the cheapest and when redoing my kitchen the match was perfect even the floor sander could not pick it   .  see pis on other post . 
can you attach some  pics if i ment be able to help further ... 
best of luck 
rob

----------


## chromis

I got it sorted after much nashing of teeth.  
The joists on one side of the x-wall didnt match up with the other and I broke a few boards before I got the hang of it.  
But it looks fine so far. Just need to get another couple of boards to finish it.  
Those batten screws worked well...Except when they hit something soldid in the jarrah joists then they are a bugger to get out...

----------

